# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cfare eshte PAIDHAQE

## Alienated

Kam pare ne Shqiperi (sidomos) ne disa restorane Fast Food fjalen PAIDHAQE. 

Ma thote njeri ca eshte sepse si fjale me tingllon shume interesante, lol.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Paidhaqe eshte mish qengji pa kocka qe piqet ne skar me qymyr ,perdoret me shume ne Greqi.Paidhaqe eshte fjal Greke por se di se per cfare e perdorin ne Shqiperi kete fjal sepse Paidhaqe eshte 100% fjal greke.

----------


## drague

me thene te drejten as un nuk e di dhe as kam hanger ndonjeher.jam shum kurios.

----------


## drague

ca ishte kjo faqe moj yasmin

----------


## augusta b

> Paidhaqe eshte mish qengji pa kocka qe piqet ne skar me qymyr ,perdoret me shume ne Greqi.Paidhaqe eshte fjal Greke por se di se per cfare e perdorin ne Shqiperi kete fjal sepse Paidhaqe eshte 100% fjal greke.


korrigjim.paidhaki nuk eshte mish pa kocka,perkundrazi,eshte cdo brinje e kafshes se vogel e prere bashke me mishin rrotull si berxolle e pjekur ne skare.Nqse neShqiperi e bejne si ketu,eshte shume e shijshme.

----------


## drague

domethene berxolle qingji

----------


## augusta b

> domethene berxolle qingji


bravo.do te doja ti piqja njehere dhe tju beja ftese per darke

----------


## bebushja

> domethene berxolle qingji


jo brinje  qengjit te pjekura :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

bebushe un po gatuaj berxolla qingji me pilaf per pak mu dogjen.

----------


## YaSmiN

Me duket ne mos gaboj sepse kam ngrene ne nje restorant ketu Amerikan edhe ata i ben njesoj si paidhaqe por i quajne Barbique :S

----------


## augusta b

> jo brinje  qengjit te pjekura


ti e the me nje fjale.Dy here bravo.

----------


## zhorzhi

eh tani mjaft na hapet orexin per te ngrene......

----------


## Alienated

> eh tani mjaft na hapet orexin per te ngrene......


Te them te drejten, kur e degjoj si fjale, me hapet oreksi per dicka tjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## augusta b

> Te them te drejten, kur e degjoj si fjale, me hapet oreksi per dicka tjeter


Per cfare se une jam pak budallacke...

----------


## land

> Per cfare se une jam pak budallacke...


Nuk e kupton,qe e ka me te ngulur,paidh,ne te folmen dibrane domethene,ajo gjeja pra,sexi i femres,aty e ka fjalen,per ate ka oreks.
PS.ça jan kto tema tendencioze mer jahu?????? :djall i fshehur:

----------


## augusta b

> Nuk e kupton,qe e ka me te ngulur,paidh,ne te folmen dibrane domethene,ajo gjeja pra,sexi i femres,aty e ka fjalen,per ate ka oreks.
> PS.ça jan kto tema tendencioze mer jahu??????


aaaa e kuptova!ato te qengjit mashkull te shikosh sa te mira jane te pjekura

PS.pa qellim te keq e them

----------


## RaPSouL

Uh shume e lezetshme osht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## augusta b

> Uh shume e lezetshme osht


do te doja te thoshja ketu se shume fjale greke jane futur ne gjuhen shqipe dhe nuk tingellojne bukur.Sidomos ne qytetet ku gjuha greke eshte pothuajse e panjohur.Tjeter fjala telefon qe e njohim te gjithe,tjeter fjala paidhakie qe nuk e di asnje.

----------


## drenushe

Fjala paidhaqe eshte fjale greke dhe perdoret per brinjet e qengjit ose te kecit te pjekura ne qymyr.

----------


## augusta b

> Fjala paidhaqe eshte fjale greke dhe perdoret per brinjet e qengjit ose te kecit te pjekura ne qymyr.


OK.Ate e shpjeguam qe ne dreke para se te hanim.Tani pergatitemi te hame darken.Γεια

----------

